# Teich Volumen berechnen



## jan1 (12. Okt. 2012)

hey hab mal ne frage wie kann ich meine Teichliter zahl ausrechnen


----------



## HAnniGAP (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich Allgemein*

Hi versuchs mal so 

www.messner-pumpen.de/de/cpv-de.html

oder einfacher:
Rundbecken:
Durchmesser x Durchmesser x Tiefe* x 0,79
=....................m³
Achtformbecken:
Größte Länge x größte Breite x Tiefe* x 0,84
=...................m³
Ovalformbecken:
Größte Länge x größte Breite x Tiefe* x 0,89
=..................m³
Rechteckbecken:
Länge x Breite x Tiefe*
=.................m³
*= durchschnittliche Wassertiefe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich Allgemein*

Hi Jan,

Kegel- oder Pyramidenvolumen kommt bei den meißten Teich (da schräge Wände) auch ganz gut hin:

1/3 Grundfläche x h

also beim Teich 1/3 der Wasseroberfläche x Tiefe

MfG Frank


----------



## jan1 (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich Allgemein*

danke für die antworten


----------



## canis (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich Allgemein*

Guten Abend

Habe den Thread mal dorthin verschoben, wo er etwa hingehört. Bei den Fischkrankheiten hat er ja nichts verloren...


----------



## jan1 (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich Allgemein*

ok


----------



## samorai (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich Allgemein*

Hallo Jan1!
Manche Teiche kann mann sehr schlecht berechnen,mit all ihren Rundungen,Terrassen oder Trichterform.Einfacher und ziehmlich genau geht es mit dem Auslitern,bei der Erstbefüllung.
Nehme eine Gießkanne, da befindet sich ein 10 L.Strich,drehe Deinen Befüllungsschlauch voll auf,warte bis die Bewässerungspumpe anspringt.Fülle jetzt die Gießkanne bis zum 10 L.
Strich und stoppe die Zeit.Dann füllst du Deinen Teich und stoppst wiederum die Zeit.Du hast  jetzt drei Richtwerte.den Rest haben wir alle in der Schule gelernt!


----------



## Harald (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich Allgemein*

Hallo Samorai,
mit der Gieskanne ist ein guter Tipp, man kann aber auch einfach auf die Wasseruhr schauen.


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich Volumen berechnen*

Hallo Harald!
Aufgewacht,nicht alle befüllen ihren Teich mit Trinkwasser,es wird auch der Gartenschlauch
dazu benutzt "Bewässerungs-oder Gartenpumpe"nenne es wie du willst,aber einen Wasser-
zähler haben diese bestimmt nicht.Keiner will auch wirklich seinen Wasserverbrauch im Garten wissen.Hätte er Trinkwasser genommen.... ne,ne das darf doch nicht sein,oder? Danke Harald für Deine Info.
                       Viel Glück über und unter Wasser!!


----------



## Joerg (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich Volumen berechnen*

Hi Jan,
unabhängig von einer exakten Ermittlung ist er zu klein und du solltest mit der Planung für nächstes Jahr weiter machen.

Beim Einfüllen mit einer Wasseruhr messen ist noch das einfachste.

Um das Volumen überschlägig zu ermittlen kann man den Teich in Sektoren unterteilen.
Bei einer recht gleichmäßigen Formen würde sich eine Messung in unterschiedlichen Tiefen anbieten.
Dazu misst man mindestens alle 10 cm den Kreis, das Oval oder die Fläche und ermittelt das Volumen davon.

Bei weniger geometrischen Formen teilt man den Teich mit Schnüren in Quadrate ein.
Bei jedem Quadrat die mittlere Tiefe messen und dann alle Quader zusammenzählen.

Bis 1m³ kann man das Wasser auch mal in Tonnen zwischenlagern.


----------



## jolantha (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich Volumen berechnen*

Hallo Harald,
auf die Wasseruhr schauen ?? 
Wenn ich nicht 2 Brunnen in meinem Garten hätte, hätte ich auch keinen Teich ! 
Das kann sich Ottonormalverbraucher ja gar nicht leisten.
Ich habe die Formel aus Beitrag 2 genommen, deckt sich gut mit meiner Schätzung !


----------



## Harald (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich Volumen berechnen*

Hallo Jo,
an die Möglichkeit mit einem Brunnen hatte ich, ehrlich gesagt, überhaupt nicht gedacht. Ich habe an meinem Wasseranschluss im Garten eine zusätzliche Uhr anbringen lassen, damit ich keine Abwassergebühren zahlen muss.....


----------

